# Locking and Unlocking Axle removal.



## Ryan Usher (Dec 12, 2019)

I am trying to remove the whole axle assembly for an Ariens 927. I have removed one wheel on one side with the short shaft with the splines, but I cannot get the other wheel off and cannot pound the whole axle assembly out for the life of me. I've removed all roll pins and the hub on the right side (where the wheel is actually stuck on to the shaft) and I have no idea why if I pound on one side it doesn't just slide out. Can anyone help me figure out what is holding it in there? 

I'm fixing this for someone and the original complaint was the locking and unlocking feature wasn't working, and I realized by looking at it that everything was incredibly corroded and when the locking gears lined up with each other they weren't sliding back and forth freely to lock, so I just want to take everything out and grease it properly but I cannot figure it out for the life of me how to get it all removed. Thanks in advance.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Pics?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

e.fisher26 said:


> Pics?


Complete model and serial number will also help


----------



## Ryan Usher (Dec 12, 2019)

Here are the pics of the shaft I am trying to remove. The shaft with the large gear on it. I've removed both roll pins and it still won't budge. It's a model number 921005. Part number 9 in the exploded diagram.


----------



## 3repete (Nov 12, 2017)

Maybe you can leave the stuck wheel on and use the process that S&G posted on youtube




 Skip to 1:50.
That's how I freed up my axle lock that was sticking.
When I had the spring pinned back by the vise grips I made sure to press the sliding dog piece to the right by prying with a lever and to the left by pushing and tapping it with a punch.

Other wise you are going to need heat and physical shock to get that second wheel off. 
Once it's off you still have the get the sprocket off the shaft, and the dogs off the inner assembly.

So at least take a shot at making the sliding splines work.

Penetrating oil is your friend.

Once it's working grease will save all your effort.


----------



## Ryan Usher (Dec 12, 2019)

I have tried greasing up the area with the splines and tried manually pushing them together and the left wheel only catches a little, and then goes back to spinning freely, that's what prompted me to remove the whole assembly. My originally thought was the remove it all, remove the rust, re-grease it and re-assmble it and go from there. By attempting to remove the axle I have mushroomed the axle on the left side so I can get the wheel to go back on but it'll take a little grinding and some ingenuity, or just getting another part which is fine. I just don't understand what is keeping that whole driveshaft in there.


----------



## 3repete (Nov 12, 2017)

I'll bet it's seized together from time and rust. I suppose you cold heat it. If you don't have a propane torch maybe get a mapp gas torch. They are hotter than propane torches that would be used on pipes and things. Just work somewhere vented and have an extinguisher handy. You might burn something you'd rather not, but it's better than no blower.

One guy that was having trouble removing a wheel was keeping pressure on the back side of the wheel with a length of wood while he struck the center of the axle with a punch.

I think it would do even better with a metal bar on the inside of the wheel. 

I have rigged up a puller before by using a length of wire rope on the offending part, then I looped the other end and stuck the handle of a sledgehammer through it. 10 pound slide-ish hammer.

Look around your shop, do you have anything like that?


----------



## mek2200 (Mar 27, 2021)

I had similar problem getting the short shaft off of the inner axle. I sprayed it with PB Blaster every day for about a week, then it sat for two weeks. I found that by leaving the clip off of the end of the axle on the problem side, I could use the weight of the machine to help pull it out by rolling it side to side on the wheels. small turns back and forth worked it out. Might also work for a stuck wheel.


----------



## tsbrewers (Jan 29, 2021)

I had the same problem with one I picked up this winter. I tried everything from heat to welding on a ring so I could use a puller. Nothing worked and I ended up replacing the entire shaft and wheel/tire.


----------

